# ecommerce templates website



## monkeyisland90 (Dec 1, 2008)

Does anyone here use this? I got this awhile back and started using this template to create my site but i don't know if this is up there with other softwares.... what softwares you guys think is the best? i was initially attracted to this because of the price and i can custom from start with dreamweaver...


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Ecommerce is usually just a generic term for online stores. Is that the particular name of your program? What the website address?


----------



## flirteegirl (Apr 10, 2007)

Try instantestore.com. It is a turn-key ecommerce site with templates and just about anythign else needed to run a successful e-biz.


----------



## monkeyisland90 (Dec 1, 2008)

yah i guess i made people confused.. ecommerce template is actually the name of the program... Shopping cart software for Dreamweaver, Frontpage, CSS ecommerce shopping cart templates i guess not many people use it... i guess i'll use it for now and then upgrade or stay with it if it works.. only 149.00-


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Yes, that one is new to me. Are you interested in it because you can use dreamweaver?

You can use dreamweaver on any shopping cart that utilizes an html front end. 

Some of the more robust shopping carts out there are zencart, cubecart, Magento and Virtuemart for Joomla. All are free except cubecart.


----------



## BrandedBaron (Jan 5, 2009)

Monster Template Network Frontpage, Dreamweaver, Flash Templates, Logo Templates
Monster template usually has some templates. It could possibly help you.


----------



## flirteegirl (Apr 10, 2007)

I found two great new resouces for online selling. It's a plug-in that you can use to sell on MySpace, Facebook, your blog, just about anywhere. The first is called E-Junkie (www.e-junkie.com) and the other is caleld ShopIt (www.shopit.com). One is very affordable and I believe the other is free.


----------



## adub47 (Jul 2, 2008)

Big Cartel is also another one to checkout...Big Cartel Bringing the Art to the Cart


----------

